# Car won’t connect to iPhone hotspot?



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

Anyone else have a problem with the car connecting to an iPhone WiFi hotspot? I put in the password and I either get unable to join or unable to obtain IP. 

So frustrating. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I've connected several times successfully. I've downloaded multiple SW releases while driving home over my iPhone hotspot. I will say about 2 weeks ago I had a problem connecting, which required a reboot of the phone, not the car, but the phone. Immediate connection once again after that.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

ive also used my iPhone's hotspot to download sw while moving
it doesn't always stay connected consistently, but never have had an issue getting the car to join it's wifi


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

ncsmith4 said:


> Anyone else have a problem with the car connecting to an iPhone WiFi hotspot? I put in the password and I either get unable to join or unable to obtain IP.
> 
> So frustrating. Anyone else have this issue?


Were you able to get connected eventually? If I recall correctly, I think the very first time I initially connected it took quite a bit of time and I thought it didn't work until it finally appeared. (this was, of course, one day when I was at work and a new update was rolling out and I HAD to try and get it! lol).


----------



## JWardell (May 9, 2016)

I remember it took me several attempts to do so when I tried. It wouldn't connect and when I looked away for a while it was connected. I guess it might take a while.
Also remember when you shift to drive it will disconnect from any wifi, and you will have to re-connect again once in drive.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

JWardell said:


> I remember it took me several attempts to do so when I tried. It wouldn't connect and when I looked away for a while it was connected. I guess it might take a while.
> Also remember when you shift to drive it will disconnect from any wifi, and you will have to re-connect again once in drive.


That is EXACTLY what I did, lol. Started fumbling around on my phone and looked up to see the WiFi symbol on the car screen.


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

Still not able to get connected. Keeps saying unable to get an IP or something. I’ve got a mobile tech coming on Saturday.


----------



## teslachanfan (Jan 11, 2020)

Any solution to this problem ? I have similar issue except mine is Android phone. My Model 3 does not recognize the cell phone wifi hotspot or even manually connect to it. All other other devices (like laptop, other phones) recognize my cell phone hotspot and does connect properly. I am on AT&T

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ncsmith4 (May 5, 2018)

Mine started working and I honestly don’t know how. Sorry.


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

teslachanfan said:


> Any solution to this problem ? I have similar issue except mine is Android phone. My Model 3 does not recognize the cell phone wifi hotspot or even manually connect to it. All other other devices (like laptop, other phones) recognize my cell phone hotspot and does connect properly. I am on AT&T
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


Are you holding your phone up above the door line?

WiFi antenna is in the side mirror.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I'll only say don't make it the process too complicated. Don't set a complicated password when trying to make something like this work. Make a simple password, avoid special characters that may have issues from the car keyboard. Simplify it and see if you can get connected, if so then complicate the password after you get the connection worked out.

Interesting that the house connected and downloaded finally, but wouldn't install. Maybe overnight you'll get a complete download that will attempt to install. If you are close to a Service Center, might stop and see what will download over their network, which it seems is what they use for all updates, even in shop. 

Perhaps have a friend that will try another phone hotspot or let you connect to a strong home network?


----------



## TPFoley (Mar 25, 2020)

GDN said:


> I'll only say don't make it the process too complicated. Don't set a complicated password when trying to make something like this work. Make a simple password, avoid special characters that may have issues from the car keyboard. Simplify it and see if you can get connected, if so then complicate the password after you get the connection worked out.
> 
> Interesting that the house connected and downloaded finally, but wouldn't install. Maybe overnight you'll get a complete download that will attempt to install. If you are close to a Service Center, might stop and see what will download over their network, which it seems is what they use for all updates, even in shop.
> 
> Perhaps have a friend that will try another phone hotspot or let you connect to a strong home network?


Thanks for your reply. I went to my local service center today and their wifi passwords didn't work with their available networks either. They had me schedule a mobile service appt. BTW... The only reason I picked a complicated password is because that is what Best Buy's geek squad told me to do. He thought the car's security was preventing the preset (and less complicated) password from working. When my own hotspots didn't work either, I realized his suggestion wasn't the solution.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

TPFoley said:


> Thanks for your reply. I went to my local service center today and their wifi passwords didn't work with their available networks either. They had me schedule a mobile service appt. BTW... The only reason I picked a complicated password is because that is what Best Buy's geek squad told me to do. He thought the car's security was preventing the preset (and less complicated) password from working. When my own hotspots didn't work either, I realized his suggestion wasn't the solution.


Don't get me wrong about secure passcodes, you need them. Was simply advocating for the first time so you could be absolutely sure the password was connect and all was working well.


----------



## Thamptondmd (6 mo ago)

teslachanfan said:


> Any solution to this problem ? I have similar issue except mine is Android phone. My Model 3 does not recognize the cell phone wifi hotspot or even manually connect to it. All other other devices (like laptop, other phones) recognize my cell phone hotspot and does connect properly. I am on AT&T
> 
> Any help is appreciated.


I just solved this problem for me. No matter what I tried my Tesla wouldn’t see my iPhone under Wi-Fi. I turned off and on hotspot, tried to manually put it in with WPA2 and all. Nothing. What was crazy was that it could see everyone else’s Wi-Fi on the road but mine. So my wife tried toggling on the ‘maximum compatibility’ button from the hotspot menu under settings on her iPhone. We noticed her phone popped up when she switched it on. I tired it and mine showed up too. Connected fine after that. Hope it works for yiu.


----------

